# Need a middle name for Brice!



## dnell_ttc

So theres a good chance I'm pregnant and my fiance has his heart set on the name Brice for a boy but we're having a hard time coming up with a middle name. I don't like common names really so I was wondering if anyone has any ideas. It would be much appreciated!


----------



## catfromaus

Love Brice (maybe spelt Bryce though?) I think it goes best with a traditional name.

Bryce Edward
Bryce James
Bryce Henry

Good luck,

Cat
xxx


----------



## dnell_ttc

I like BrYce better too, but he's dead set on BrIce. He's pretty hardheaded when it comes to things like this, but I might be able to change his mind.

And thanks for the suggestions! I'll share them with my OH. :D


----------



## catfromaus

Good luck! I'll post back if I think of anything else :)

Cat
xxx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Brice Adam?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Brice James
Brice Andrew
Brice Gabriel
Brice Michael
Brice Logan
Brice Jude
Brice Patrick
Brice Benjamin
Brice Christopher
Brice Xavier
Brice Sebastian
Brice Zachary
Brice Nicholas

I also prefer the spelling "Bryce"


----------



## dnell_ttc

Oh I like Brice Gabriel. Another girl suggested Brice Aaron and Brice Ethan which I like. 

Thanks a bunch! :D


----------



## nicholatmn

When I heard the name, I immediately thought of Brice James. xx


----------



## dnell_ttc

nicholatmn said:


> When I heard the name, I immediately thought of Brice James. xx

Haha, that would work except that my grandpa's name is James, and my uncles middle name is James, as is his sons (my cousins) middle name. :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

dnell_ttc said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> When I heard the name, I immediately thought of Brice James. xx
> 
> Haha, that would work except that my grandpa's name is James, and my uncles middle name is James, as is his sons (my cousins) middle name. :rofl:Click to expand...

It could be a family name then? lol A very very very common family name? :rofl:


----------



## BlazenXx

I was going to say James as well... What about changing the spelling of James?


----------



## dnell_ttc

nicholatmn said:


> dnell_ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> When I heard the name, I immediately thought of Brice James. xx
> 
> Haha, that would work except that my grandpa's name is James, and my uncles middle name is James, as is his sons (my cousins) middle name. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> It could be a family name then? lol A very very very common family name? :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol I never thought about it really till you mentioned James for a middle name then I started thinking about it and was like "Whoa!" :rofl: But yep, I guess so!


----------



## dnell_ttc

BlazenXx said:


> I was going to say James as well... What about changing the spelling of James?

Well I would but not only is it a very common family name but a name of an ex that it didn't end well with, so I've pretty much written off that name Haha.


----------



## Arielle

Brice Alexander
Brice Joel
...

I do like Brice James


----------



## dnell_ttc

Haha Brice James seems to be the favorite of everyone but me. 

Thanks for your suggestions though :D


----------



## Arielle

dnell_ttc said:


> Haha Brice James seems to be the favorite of everyone but me.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions though :D

LOL..Brice James sounds like someone important.
Like I should vote for him or something!


----------



## dnell_ttc

:rofl:


----------

